# Quiz time



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok let's have some brain teasers:
What company made polymer Tjet magnets in the 
1960s and sold them even before the TuffOnes came out?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have to guess - LaGanke Racing Products?


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Boy! - I had some of them (prob'ly still do). Champion?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

GOD made them for us, weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*magets*

C.mon guys.The racers on the other board got it.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just a guess, AutoWorld? When tjets were going strong, I was a toddler.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Heck, I don't remember anything from the '60s... :devil: 


Jeff


p.s. I didn't inhale...


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Mura made them.Just before the Tuffones came out and made them
obsolete.They were barely stronger than a stock Tjet magnet.

OK-What company wound all of their arms backwards and you
had to swap your magnets around in your Tjets?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Was it LaGanke??? I recall having a "hot arm" that had the poles painted yellow and an OHM rating of 7-7.5. And it was wound backwards and you had to swap the magnets around.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons,NC


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*quiz*

Very good.And their epoxy coated double wind was a dud.

What color was the pan on the first Tycopro.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I would say black......?



Cheers..


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*quiz*

Yep.


Where did the gray paint for the armature laminations
come from? (this might just be an old rumor).


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Out of a can of gray paint....


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

World War II remain stocks


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*quiz*

Very good.Rumor has it they were right near
the shipyards and "battleship gray" was
in abundance.

Who sold the RTR cobalt G+ cars?


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder if Mean Greens are then surplus zinc chromate primer?

I doubt battleship gray would have had that much gloss to it though.........

Maybe surplus transformer gray from just about anywhere.......


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> surplus zinc chromate


Spoken from some someone who has done some topside priming and painting? 

Speaking of slot car trivia and "mean green," did Aurora slap that name on the arm or did it come from folklore? Maybe Auto World?


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Speaking of slot car trivia and "mean green," did Aurora slap that name on the arm or did it come from folklore? Maybe Auto World?


How long has REH been around? I thought I heard rumor REH slapped that moniker on 'em. 

GP


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

REH did some product of their own in the 60's for bigger scale cars, but I don't know how long they have been distributing old stock.........


Never topside painted anything, but know the industry and built alot of model planes with detailed interiors :tongue:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Answer-Randy Kemp (K&K)
Wasn't American Line actualy a R&H moniker? I wonder if the mean
grean nickname was hung on the Wild One series where that spec.
wind was first used.The early ones of mine had gray paint and OHMd
beween 5.8 and 6.2.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Heck I wasn't even born yet.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok-what was the difference between the early
and later Riggen chassis?


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Lemme step in here, since I seem to know something: The motor was dropped through the chassis, while it sat on top of it in the first series. Then there was a change in the wheels, press on (later) vs set srew. And finally the pickups, copper/bronze at first, and later braid (or vice versa?!?)

Michael


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*quiz*

Very good
What was the vibrator power supply and
could you run a tjet on it?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Vibe power supplies were AC and you could run a Tjet for about 10 feet 
Actually, they sold an AC to DC conveter so you could use the vibe power supply for your Tjets. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

New one;

What was the first Production HO slot car sold with Silicone-Style tires and what were they called?


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

That's easy....Tyco with their Tyco pro's wearing the "white boots" ....around 1970 ..Tom O.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*New Quiz*

I sport a unique chassis, was produced only one year (1981) and there was only one single model range ever made.....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

zanza said:


> I sport a unique chassis, was produced only one year (1981) and there was only one single model range ever made.....


oooh, that's a tough one!


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

That wasn't the Maxx can-am bodied car made by Russkit was it? Tom O.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Exact Russell Maxx - Lola :thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Another new one;

What company cloned the TycoPro chassis, never introduced it in the USA for fears of a Lawsuit, but did release it under a different name overseas?


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

I give......No idea...Anyone?...I'm interested to know this one!........Tom O.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Rotafast maybe...... they cloned the bottom of a Tyco and the top of an AFX in one single chassis  

Check it Here on my website


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, tough one, maybe;-)
How about Bachmann, selling the clone as "Blaster". But: They offered it in the States, at least I assumed so. Only ones I ever saw came from the States.
For the second part of the answer:The other name was Kader.

Now my opinion on this: Wasn't Kader the company designing and producing the stuff for Bachmann? Kader sold the Groove Busters also, everywhere outside the States....

Well, something like that....

Michael


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Winner!

As far as I know, they were packaged for the US but never sold here.
And yes Kader was what they were marketed as in Japan, etc.
Kader and Bachman were joined at the hip by the sounds of things.

Here is a Pic of a Charger in Bachman packaging on Sluggers excellent website;

http://hodrags.com/MfrBachman.html

Enjoy!
Keith





slotmichl said:


> OK, tough one, maybe;-)
> How about Bachmann, selling the clone as "Blaster". But: They offered it in the States, at least I assumed so. Only ones I ever saw came from the States.
> For the second part of the answer:The other name was Kader.
> 
> ...


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*quiz*

That was very interesting.The Marx Ho cars and the
Atlas (not the Zinger) looked very similar ,gear train
wise.Anyone know any history?


Also,what company also made vibrator cars in 1960?
They were 1/52nd scale.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, I start with your second question, since this is the one which is possible to be answered: Wrenn 152. The Mark I motor was a vibrator, but with the coil mounted horizontally.

Now for the first one: I have no idea. There were obvious similarities between Marx, Lionel, Atlas, Marusan and Faller. The last three were cooperating a lot, so its suggested that they started all with the same design, knowingly. I have been told, that Atlas never invented anything for themselves (slotcar wise), and that all the design is supposed to come from Marusan. But then there is an Atlas patent, filed in 22nd of June 1962, showing their unique 5 pole block motor, used in their cars.
Faller copied/licensed the Atlas design, before starting off their own or copied others.
Now Marx was an early bird: There is a patent for their block motor, filed in 6th November 1961! And in this patent they show their car with chassis from the underside, so this was already completely designed by that time. But since Atlas sold their stuff in early 1962 also, the design was supposed to be complete by that time also. Coincidence? I don't believe, but we may never know.....

Michael


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

When I was about six I got a Marx set.My dad was
filming the set with an eight MM movie camera.The
bright flood lights melted the track.He picked up a
vibrator set to replace it.I was didapointed the cars
were so much slower and the pickups wore out.Then 
he brought home a T jet galaxy wich I promptly burned
up.Then he came home with another one,a yellow conv.
and a DC transformer.We could run both types then.
The vibes were a Gray vette and a Yellow Jag both
convertables.The Marx cars were a blue and a red T-bird.
We still have them on film.The Bachman cars when they
came out were real slow.The mungo Tycos were almost as
bad.I still think those Marx cars would put a Tjet away.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Parma HO*

Did Parma sell in there store / Catalog, a HO scratch built Chassis?
I have the car but not the proof / catalog documentaion.
SJJ


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Holy old threads Batman!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Jon, you have a pic of that chassis?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Al,
PM me your email i will send it to you.
SJJ


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What ever happen to tjettim???


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> Jon, you have a pic of that chassis?



Heres one
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Here`s one more.

I would like to see cataloge
SJJ


----------

